# R9 390 Nitro + i5 6600k unter Wasser setzen



## AntonD88 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich besitze die oben genannten Komponenten und überlege diese unter Wasser zu setzen. 
Ich habe ein beQuiet Silent Base 600 Gehäuse wo jeweils ein 240er oben und ein 140er Radiator in die Front passen würden. 
Als erstes wüsste ich gerne ob die Radiatorfläche für beide Komponenten reicht. 

Bei der Wasserkühlung hatte ich an den neuen Alphacool Eisbaer gedacht den ich dann erweitere. 

Was haltet ihr davon?

Grüße
Anton


----------



## GrueneMelone (24. Juli 2016)

Reicht nicht! Pro 100W TDP eher 75W, wenn es leise sein soll kannst du mit einem 120er rechnen. Also nur die CPU oder nur die GPU bekommst du gekühlt. Wieso willst du es denn unter Wasser setzen? Hast du Tempprobleme? Ansonsten tut es wahrscheinlich erstmal ein besserer CPU-Kühler. Was hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## AntonD88 (25. Juli 2016)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Reicht nicht! Pro 100W TDP eher 75W, wenn es leise sein soll kannst du mit einem 120er rechnen. Also nur die CPU oder nur die GPU bekommst du gekühlt. Wieso willst du es denn unter Wasser setzen? Hast du Tempprobleme? Ansonsten tut es wahrscheinlich erstmal ein besserer CPU-Kühler. Was hast du denn verbaut?



Die Idee hinter dem Projekt ist eher aus Langeweile entstanden. Temperatur Probleme habe ich momentan keine. Die CPU läuft mit 1.16 VCore (nicht übertaktet) und wird zwischen 40 - 60 °C warm. Die GPU ist auch nicht übertaktet und geht auf maximal 70°C.


----------



## Nathenhale (25. Juli 2016)

Also 240mm Radi +140mm ist für die Knonfi schon arg eng wird zwar gehen aber wirklich leise ist das dann nicht. Wie dick sind den die Radi die du verbauen möchtest also 240 60mm  und 140 mm 60mm oder gar 120mm dick würde wieder Reichen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (26. Juli 2016)

Die oben genannte Fläche würde ich nur für die Grafikkarte nehmen.
Für die CPU dann noch zusätzlich einen 140mm sodas es ansatzweise leise wird.

Wenn es aus Langeweile entstanden ist suche dir doch am besten ein neues gehäuse und bau einen schönen Custom-Loop.


----------



## AntonD88 (26. Juli 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich merke schon das ich mir wohl für solch ein Projekt damals das falsche Gehäuse gekauft habe.
Ich werde mir das alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und schauen ob ich mir ein neues Gehäuse hole oder ob ich das Thema bis zum nächsten PC einfach auf Eis lege.


----------



## Arnubisss (14. August 2016)

also eine R9 390 saugt ja masiv Energie ( hab auch eine demnächst auch unter wasser aber mit einem 360 )da würde ich eher noch ein bischen warten und dann ein Energie sparenderes model nehmen


----------

